# Amp/Headunit Problems



## AlmeraSRi (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi, I've installed a subwoofer in my car with an amp, the wiring was already there (power, earth, amp wires and remote) and I have got it all connected ok.

My headunit has started acting strange, it constantly flickers on and off, even with the ignition switched all the way off. When the car is running it flickers quicker and there is rapid pulse beat from the sub (which I assume is from it constantly loosing and regaining power), none of the buttons respond and it won't come on long enough for me to do anything.

It did stop doing it for aprox 30 mins untill I turned up the volume to near max to test it and it has been doing it constantly since (I've disconnected the headunit overnight).

I have tried resetting the headunit and triple checked all of the connections.

Before I had a sub/amp the headunit used to do this very occasionally when the volume was turned very high, it always turned back on long enough for me to quickly turn the volume down and then it was back to normal.

I have tried a friends headunit aswell and it does exactly the same so I know it's not my headunit. The car is a Nissan Almera and the headunit is JVC if that helps?

Any help or advice will be greatly apprieciated.

Cheers, Ed.


----------



## katsudon (Apr 2, 2008)

Sounds like either your battery or alternator is dying or could be a combination of both.


katz


----------



## pat94XE-V6 (Dec 13, 2006)

Sounds more like the amp is shot. My brother's grand am also had rapid pulse beat coming from the sub once so i tried one of my amps in his car and it worked fine. It's hard to say cause there is so many factors. Where did you get your sub and amp?


----------



## Silv_Path (Apr 3, 2008)

His amp may be shot but, that wouldn't make the headunit turn on and off. Do you have a battery tester? If you do Id check your battery, and if your alt is charging.


----------



## xortion (Aug 9, 2007)

my headamp did this as well. Once it finally just stopped turning back on i removed it and didn't look at it until a year later.

It ended up being the fuse was weak and needed to be replaced.


----------



## xChaSe (Jun 23, 2007)

capaciter(sp?) could fix your amp problem, but sounds like either you have a bad head unit, or you need to re check your headunit wiring


----------



## xortion (Aug 9, 2007)

have you guys ever heard of a head unit just cutting the sound out? Sometimes i'll just be driving along the road and the sound stops but the cd keeps playing. If i change it to radio, same thing, looks like there should be sound (the visualization keeps going) but there is no sound. I have to turn the stereo down quite a bit, power it off, wait a while, power it back on and it seems to be ok for a while.


----------



## Icon_One (Dec 11, 2007)

Might be a speaker grounding out or check ur power antenna radio wire and remote and see if they are hooked up right. Ive seen that happen alot.


----------

